# Breeding GSD HELP!



## Louie's GSD's (Mar 5, 2014)

I have both dogs that I own. My female has just came into her 2nd heat this morning by the tell of fresh blood she left me where she woke up from. When I bought the dogs the breeder told me these two dogs could be bread when they are old enough. They are not brother and sister and they are from different bloodlines. They came from a highly recommended breeder who has been in the business since 1969. -wow! My dogs get a healthy diet and I feed them premium food. 

I have already contacted my vet to bring her in for inspection around the 5 day mark to give her a blood test and see where shes at. So, being new to breeding, where can I gain the most accurate information about breeding? I need the 101 basics details from setting up a good puppy friendly environment- my plan was to dedicate a whole bedroom and cover the room with a leak proof liner for easy cleanup. What kinds of things should I have on hand? What should I prepare for most? Once the puppies come I know it's important to keep a sterile environment, should I plan to keep visitors away?

Any info you can provide based on my specific situation would be appreciated.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You should contact your breeder. That is your best source for information.


----------



## GSD2727 (Apr 22, 2002)

I think you should put off breeding for right now and instead learn the answers to all of these questions (and more). Why rush to breed? Your female is only on her 2nd heat. That means she is very young. (maybe too young). You have plenty of time. 

Learn about the GSD breed, what should be done with them before breeding (are your dogs OFA'd?), make sure your two current dogs are breed worthy to begin with (just because someone breeds for a long time does not mean they have good dogs). 

Breeding is A LOT of work if you want to do it right. And IMO if you are not going to do it right, why even bother doing it at all? 

As I said, take a step back, learn all about breeding, take the time to prepare for it and do it right. You may find that you do not want to breed your current dogs afterall, who knows.


----------



## meldy (Oct 23, 2013)

GSD2727 said:


> I think you should put off breeding for right now and instead learn the answers to all of these questions (and more). Why rush to breed? Your female is only on her 2nd heat. That means she is very young. (maybe too young). You have plenty of time.
> 
> Learn about the GSD breed, what should be done with them before breeding (are your dogs OFA'd?), make sure your two current dogs are breed worthy to begin with (just because someone breeds for a long time does not mean they have good dogs).
> 
> ...


Well said.

Also take into consideration where the pups might end up. I know I wouldn't buy from dogs who were bred for no reason other than they were GSD's. I want proof of the genetics behind the paperwork. Titles, certifications...something.

There are far too many options out there for a discerning buyer to justify breeding Dog A to Dog B for no other reason than the parts fit together.

You very well end up with a dozen puppies you cant sell.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Also, breeding a maiden bitch and an inexperienced stud can be problematic.

If you are serious about breeding, I would suggest not rushing things. If you want puppy buyers or other breed fanciers to take you seriously, you need to spend a lot of time with the dogs and not just buy two dogs from someone else to breed. When you are ready to breed and have a breedworthy dog, find several mentors who can help you with the nitty-gritty details.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Your breeder should be the first you turn to for answers. If she is responsible breeder, she will be more then happy to get you started in the right direction.

Also, please take the time to go through the sub-forum link- http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...r/149386-should-i-breed-my-dog-flowchart.html

It may have the answers you are looking for and the sub-forum itself has tons of information.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

What everybody else said. All the things you are asking are very basic, and this is information you should have BEFORE your bitch is in season and you are planning to breed her.


----------



## Louie's GSD's (Mar 5, 2014)

completely off topic. i didnt ask you if i should or should not breed my dogs. i asked where i could find more information about breeding. If you cant answer my question, keep your lousy comments to yourself.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Louie's GSD's said:


> completely off topic. i didnt ask you if i should or should not breed my dogs. i asked where i could find more information about breeding. If you cant answer my question, keep your lousy comments to yourself.


You posted on a forum, thereby opening up your question to comment by any and all members.

You received the best advice possible - consult with your breeder. If they are a responsible breeder, they will help get you headed in the right direction.


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

No ones comments were lousy. You'd be hard pressed to get instant validation from people who truly care about the breed without knowing if your dogs are even fit for breeding. All anyone did was encourage you to be responsible (properly evaluate for breeding in health and temperament) and check with your breeder. Sounds like a good place to start, in my opinion. Breeding is expensive and there are a lot of risks to mom and pups. Doing your research and getting help from an experienced breeder is in the best interest of you and the dogs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Louie's GSD's said:


> completely off topic. i didnt ask you if i should or should not breed my dogs. i asked where i could find more information about breeding. If you cant answer my question, keep your lousy comments to yourself.


Experience and breeders


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

the chances of both your dogs being such excellent breed representatives that they should be be allowed to reproduce is next to *zero*

if you want to be a run of the mill byb just keep them together
things will happen i am sure


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

How to Win Friends and Influence People - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

GSKnight said:


> How to Win Friends and Influence People - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Twelve Ways to Win People to Your Way of Thinking

The only way to get the best of an argument is to avoid it.

Show respect for the other person's opinions. 

Begin in a friendly way.

Let the other person do a great deal of the talking.

Try honestly to see things from the other person's point of view.


----------



## meldy (Oct 23, 2013)

The Iceberg thread that's pinned to this forum is a GREAT source of info for anyone thinking about breeding! 

There was also a fabulous post (I thought it was in the iceberg thread but cant seem to find it now) with regard to the costs of breeding and trying to run a kennel as a business and all the expenses involved and stuff that can (and does) happen to the breeding dogs in the process of trying to produce a litter.
From the breeding itself to necessary cesarian sections (or risk losing the bitch and the entire litter) and the costs associated with that, feeding, care etc etc etc. The list is extensive.

Something along the lines of you need to sell at least 6 puppies at upwards of 1000$ each just to break even. 

Better hope there's more than six puppies and nothing goes wrong...and you have non-discerning buyers with that kind of spare money to spend.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

You have actually gotten excellent advice. I'll reiterate:

1. Don't breed them on this heat. Wait until the next one. They are too young to breed right now, both must be 2 years of age to get OFA hips (more on that below).

2. Talk to the breeder you got your dogs from. If she has been breeding for 45 years, she should have some good experience and advice to share with you.

3. Get both dogs hips x-rayed to make sure that they do not have hip dysplasia. Hip dysplasia is a painful and crippling disease that is all too common in the GSD. You cannot tell if a dog has good hips just by looking at him or watching him run--it catches up with them later in life and can be passed down to the puppies. I have had very athletic, agile dogs come up dysplastic when x-rayed. 

4. While you're getting x-rays done, go ahead and test for DM (degenerative myelopathy), another crippling disease that affects GSDs.

5. Send the x-rays to OFA and wait for the results to come back before you breed the dogs. Even if your vet says the x-rays look good, you still have to send them to OFA to be inspected by a panel of experts. If the hips are free of dysplasia, your dog will be given a passing rating of fair, good, or excellent, and you will be able to prove this with the OFA papers. If either of the dogs comes up with hip dysplasia, DO NOT BREED THEM.

6. If everything looks okay, come back and ask for more breeding advice at that point.


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

Louie's GSD's said:


> completely off topic. i didnt ask you if i should or should not breed my dogs. i asked where i could find more information about breeding. If you cant answer my question, keep your lousy comments to yourself.


Fine.

SO YOU WANT TO BREED DOGS DO YOU?


----------

